# Dish 508 problems



## chrisvinky (Jan 1, 2008)

I noticed a few weeks ago that my 508 wouldn't record a show for my son. Today, I was going through my timers as most of the shows that I record start new episodes this week.

All of the timers were there but when I go to the guide it does not show them as being set up to record. (The little clock symbol) The schedule for my timers also will not show past today. 

Then I tried to record a show live and it will not record it. I tried three times and all three times it is shown in the schedule, but it will not record it.

I tried unplugging it for about 20 minutes and still no go. Any ideas?

I checked and have software version p401??


----------



## chrisvinky (Jan 1, 2008)

I just noticed that I can set it up via DishPASS and it will work. It will also work with a manual timer. Just not NBR???


----------



## drewd (Jan 14, 2008)

I just encountered a similar problem. The PVR 508 unit will record in one mode but not another. 

Did you have any luck identifying/fixing the problem?


----------



## CornChex (Dec 24, 2004)

drewd said:


> I just encountered a similar problem. The PVR 508 unit will record in one mode but not another.
> 
> Did you have any luck identifying/fixing the problem?


With the new software download, my 508 began a strange cycle of sudden freeze-ups and spontaneous reboots.

After about a week, that got better.

Now the unit will record the timers that I program in SOME days, and other days (like today) it forgets every timer that I've programmed into it.

I think that the software needs some tweaking.


----------



## CornChex (Dec 24, 2004)

All the timers I had programmed disappeared yesterday, and nothing was recorded.

There all back this morning, and shows are taping...


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

I am experiencing the same problem with one of the two 508's (P.401) I have. I set up a timer to record "new" episodes of several programs. When I return hours later, I find programs missing from the "schedule" page and the clock icon no where to be seen on the EPG. Timers remain intact. It has been doing this for about three days. i've tried cold reboots, unplugging, talking to Dish tech support and so on. I have deleted timers and set up new ones to no avail. Dish suggested setting manual timers and "Dish Pass timers" to see if those would work but then what the heck is the point of having the option to only record "new" episodes? Can anyone here offer advice?


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

I experienced the same thing. What got my attention was the guide. My wife noticed that she can't browse more than two hours on the guide. It also said that the guide was outdated.

I reset the unit, and everything went back to normal. After two days, the same thing happened. I did another reset, and it's been OK since then (about 1 week now). All my recordings are firing again.

I do not have a Dish Pass, although I have shows recording "New" only.


----------

